# Glasspack Installation?



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

what steps would i need to take to install a glasspack muffler? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe most of your responses will be 'why would you want to?'. There are many great axle-back exhausts for the GTO if all you're seeking is acoustic. Certainly the best sound is in the ear of the listener so you'll get many opinions. I've heard very few different exhausts in person but I very much like the sound of my Kooks Afterburners.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

All you need to do is cut and weld. Measure the length of the pipe you plan or have space to cut and buy the new mufflers accordingly, matching the pipe diameter. I personally dislike how glasspacks sound. I went with Dynomax Bullets. 

Also, put them in the 04 location. This cleans up the sound and have read several times that it cuts down on drone.


----------

